# does anyone keep DWA arachnids?



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

and if they do, what are the requirements for keeping such creatures? 

the reason being is that me n my dad have a good few years of experience with various exotic pets, and we're sick of hearing stories about spiders coming over on banana and fruit shipments, only to be prodded at by an old lady and then taken away by the ruthless RSPCA to be killed.
so we've decided to start a "spider sanctuary" in the southeast.
just so theres someone around who can collect up the spiders that are stranded far away from home. and even if we cant send them back or rehome them in a zoo or sumthin, we'll still keep them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what spiders do you have experience with? reason being is because some of the dwa spiders are crazy fast and very aggressive, not to be taken lightly


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

SiUK said:


> what spiders do you have experience with? reason being is because some of the dwa spiders are crazy fast and very aggressive, not to be taken lightly


i totally understand that. i have experience with the obvious starters like chile rose and mexican red knee, also a black n white birdeater, pink toes, venezuelan sun tigers and a togo starburst babboon.

the togo starburst nearly whapped me a few times, and the sun tigers have the ability to teleport, even as little babies.
but i do treat all of my spiders as if theyr going to kill me. i never handle them.
i also keep scorpions aswell, caraboctonus keyserlingi, wich are quite feisty themselves.

though theres not experience so far, once iv left it for a bit and gathered up a bit more experience, then i'll start setting all this up.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool, well I keep dwa scorpions and they are straight forward to keep, as long as your careful then there is absolutely no reason to get stung spiders are a different kettle of fish though, just yesterday I was caught out by the speed of a tarantula and if it had been a dwa species then it could of been very bad. see if you can find someone who keeps them and is prepared to let you go and have a look and see how they go about it.


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

SiUK said:


> cool, well I keep dwa scorpions and they are straight forward to keep, as long as your careful then there is absolutely no reason to get stung spiders are a different kettle of fish though, just yesterday I was caught out by the speed of a tarantula and if it had been a dwa species then it could of been very bad. see if you can find someone who keeps them and is prepared to let you go and have a look and see how they go about it.


thanks for the advice, i'll have a look around. there must be someone local or at least local-ish that keeps them. as i understand you need a mentor aswell, if you're planning on getting a licence? someone with years of experience


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

not legally you dont but some councils ask it, and it is a good idea to have someone to show you the ropes: victory:


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

SiUK said:


> not legally you dont but some councils ask it, and it is a good idea to have someone to show you the ropes: victory:


okay cool. well thanks for all the help anyway, it's definently given me some more stuff to consider.
its no laughing matter, fooling with arachnids that have the ability to kill you.

im just so sick of the rspca being so crap and having this ridiculous mentality that if it's being agressive then we'll kill it, or if its got more than 4 legs and isnt fluffy and cute, we'll put it down.
something needs to be done!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

kamakazecat said:


> thanks for the advice, i'll have a look around. there must be someone local or at least local-ish that keeps them. as i understand you need a mentor aswell, if you're planning on getting a licence? someone with years of experience


As Si has said, having a mentor is not a legal requirement though I believe some councils do ask if you have been mentored or professionally trained.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

I keep some wandering spids, Lycosa sp. (recently taken off DWA), trapdoor species which in my opinion should be DWA, and two widows.
Unless your getting funnel webs etc, dont worry about a licence too much.
Get yourself a Lycosa as these demand much respect to deal with, are fast as lightning, and if you get bitten, you wont wont it to happen again


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Move to australia, you will soon be sick of them. :lol2:


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Move to australia, you will soon be sick of them. :lol2:


i think id love it out there. so many spiders.

aside from the fact that almost everything out there can kill you.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I have kept some Latrodectus sp. and they are a walk in the park in comparison to Poecilotheria sp or Cyriopagopus sp, however if dealing with dwa spiders like Phoneutria spp, your in to a whole different ball game, they have the immense speed and psychotic aggression for some thing like a cyrio backed up with horrific venom! I have been dealing with spiders for years and years now but there are still a few species that i would rather not deal with unless it is absolutely necessary.

Saying this good on you and i would love to see some pictures if you get your arachnid safe haven up and running


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Try keeping some Australian tarantulas. They are as good as DWA, bites rumored to cause schizophrenia.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Try keeping some Australian tarantulas. They are as good as DWA, bites rumored to cause schizophrenia.


 I believe that to be a myth, you cannot artificially induce an altered permanent mindset such as that with any venom as far as i am aware.
They do give you a hell of a nasty bite though for sure lol.
Look at this maniac http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/9/99/20071009163548!Phoneutria_nigriventer.jpg

And here's the result of a bite (recluse)http://z.about.com/d/urbanlegends/1/0/2/B/day_9_sm.jpg

Anyway, to the OP, if you need any advice on keeping DWA (doubt any will appear in asda anytime soon mind ) feel free to send me a pm and i'll get back to you.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I keep DWA inverts, and have done for quite some time now. I have kept dozens of DWA scorps, and quite a few spids too. Most are pretty easy to deal with if you have a lot of experience with the more aggressive none-DWA's. I would advise you to try keeping some of the more flighty T's before moving on to DWA's. I see you have kept a few of them, but I would deffo say to start keeping some pokies, some more of the baboons and a few wolf spiders (they are very fast, and not that big).

Feel free to PM me if you need any more info not already given.


----------

